# Assos T.Équipe S7 bib shorts review



## MMsRepBike

I got a pair of these when they came out. I got another pair more recently but decided to try to wear out the first ones to get a feel for their durability seeing how I like them so much.

So this is more of a comparison of used vs new and my thoughts on wearing them.

There are some minor differences between the first ones sold and the ones being sold now. I don't feel they impact anything really so I'm not going to make any light of it but it'll show in the pictures.

The used bibs have a little over 10,000 miles in them. They are washed very gently after every use and hung to dry inside out. Once every week or two the chamois is set in the sun for an hour or two. The vast majority of rides are done without any chamois cream. Okay, pictures and thoughts:























Pictures are a struggle so I'm going this route. Click the picture and scroll down to see the pics better. The new ones are on the left and the used ones are on the right.

The fabric the bibs are largely made of is holding up really excellently. The fabric under the pad is in fantastic shape and overall they're doing really well. No real fading. They might be thinning a little but I can't notice it.

The chamois isn't fairing quite as good as the rest of them. The pad itself has compressed a noticeable amount. It's still comfortable, more comfortable than many other bibs. The fabric of the chamois is wearing quite fast. It's still holding up but it doesn't look so good. Overall the chamois has less spring and fluff to it, it's flatter than the new one but again still springier than most. It's wearing evenly, so I'm thinking just soft and easily wearable fabric.

The leg grippers are a series of lines. It seems as though the line that gets caught up in the stitching is coming apart. Doesn't look the best or whatever and I'm sure I could just trim them. No real worry here. The grippers themselves overall are working fine, just like new. Bib straps feel like new as well.

Aside from the pad looking a bit beaten up, these are holding up great. They're still quite comfortable and do what they're supposed to do well. I'm thinking the chamois might be the first thing to go on these. It doesn't look the best but it still has lots of life in it. I'll update after another 10k.


----------



## Srode

Nice review and pictures, but I have to ask........

I didn't think the S7s were out for much more than a year yet, and you already have one set of bibs with 10,000 miles on them? You log miles on your bibs? Maybe I'm off on when they came out.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I think it's almost two years now since I've had them. I had them at the Hincapie ride in 2013, so at least since then.

I log miles on individual bikes and these bibs are always used on two of the three bikes. I happen to have a certain outfit for the other bike. I use them hot or cold, just add the leg warmers when cold. When it gets too cold, well then that's when the third bike and special outfit come out.


----------



## springs

I like my Equipe s7 but I'd prefer the legs to be a little longer.


----------



## Srode

springs said:


> I like my Equipe s7 but I'd prefer the legs to be a little longer.


Agreed, they are my favorite warm weather bibs, the leg length of the Long leg Mille is much nicer. I rode RAIN this last weekend with the Equipe S7s and was comfortable all the way. Chose them over the Centos for this ride because they are just more comfortable.


----------



## pablotn

I have two pairs of S7s and have become my goto bibs. I like the leg length, the ability to easily pull down for pee, the kuko nest, etc. I do find that I need to use chamois cream around the area where the chamois meets the seam. I couple of times I have had some abrasion in that area after a longish (75-100mile) ride. The chamois does differ from the Mille as it is a new design.

I have had my two bibs for almost 2 years as well and the material has held up excellently. I have had my Milles for going on 4+ years and they have held up very well except for the lycra fading.

They are just a classy piece of kit and I like Assos products.


----------



## dcorn

I was seriously ready to give up riding because I couldn't find a seat/bib combo that didn't hurt my sit bones like crazy after 30 miles. I'd struggle through 50-90 mile rides but couldn't get back on the bike for a day or two. This is with all kinds of Castelli $150+ bibs. 

Recently bit the bullet and bought these S7_equipe bibs and my first ride was 110 miles with zero pain. Couldn't believe it, completely revolutionary.


Very glad to hear these shorts have held up after 10k miles. I'm riding muuuuuch less than that, so I'm happy to see the high price of admission will last a few years.


----------



## Tschai

MMsRepBike said:


> Once every week or two the chamois is set in the sun for an hour or two.


Why? I can't imagine this is good for it.


----------



## MMsRepBike

It's debatable but it's what I do with all bibs I wear. It is a recommendation from two doctors, GI and dermatologist. The point is to have the UV rays kill any bacteria that can accumulate in the chamois. 30 minute wash cycles in cold water and ultra mild detergent followed by a hang dry at room temperature for foam and fabric might or might not kill all of the bad guys. And if they're hung right side out the chamois can stay wet longer possibly picking up new bacteria whilst drying. 

The most contaminated object in a common household is a towel that's used and left to hang dry. Following that principle it's possible to have bibs get contaminated. Since I don't use chamois cream much at all anymore, I don't have any chemical protection against saddle sores, all I have is proper hygiene. So this is a step I take, have been taking for years now, and I haven't seen any issues from it. Also saddle sore free.


----------



## iherald

I bought a pear if T.Equipe S7's and a pair of Rapha Classic bibs this year. I like them both a lot, but I prefer the S7's. I think it's the compression in the legs, and I prefer the padding.


----------



## ozzybmx

Was set on a pair of S7 T.cento's but after a bit of reading, I have ordered a pair of T.equipe's, price had no part in the decision either, only the great reviews on the seamless feel of the T.equipes chamois. 

Was looking forward to jamming the junk in the KuKu Penthouse too... maybe next time.


----------



## dcorn

ozzybmx said:


> Was set on a pair of S7 T.cento's but after a bit of reading, I have ordered a pair of T.equipe's, price had no part in the decision either, only the great reviews on the seamless feel of the T.equipes chamois.
> 
> Was looking forward to jamming the junk in the KuKu Penthouse too... maybe next time.


For me it was kind of the opposite. I like the fact that the equipe's don't have the mesh panel so I can ride when it gets colder and not freeze my nuts off. Most of my other bibs have a much smaller modesty pad or whatever the hell it's called, so it doesn't block the wind near as much.


----------



## ozzybmx

dcorn said:


> I like the fact that the equipe's don't have the mesh panel so I can ride when it gets colder and not freeze my nuts off.


Would be good here with the hot weather, might end up with a set yet.


----------



## dcorn

I've never noticed my junk getting overheated in any bibs, even after 70 miles of mid 90's heat. I'm more focused on drinking enough and not passing out at that point.

On the other hand, I ALWAYS notice when I haven't layered up enough to keep the jewels warm. I haven't found a pair of shorts yet that give me enough windblockage in the crotchal region, even winter knickers. Hoping these with the larger frontal pad do the trick.


----------



## MMsRepBike

dcorn said:


> I've never noticed my junk getting overheated in any bibs, even after 70 miles of mid 90's heat. I'm more focused on drinking enough and not passing out at that point.
> 
> On the other hand, I ALWAYS notice when I haven't layered up enough to keep the jewels warm. I haven't found a pair of shorts yet that give me enough windblockage in the crotchal region, even winter knickers. Hoping these with the larger frontal pad do the trick.


S7 T.Tiburu

It's the winter version of the Equipe.

T.tiburuShorts_s7 - ASSOS of Switzerland

That being said, the Equipe do a fine job. It's the thing I hate most about my EXO system kits from Giordana, the lack of any frontal protection at all.


----------



## octave

hey i just stumbled across this thread.

i have a pair of the equipe S7s, as well, but am actually trying to sell them. i agree that the chamois is incredibly good at protecting the sit bones, but for me it is just too thick-- it causes some very uncomfortable pressure on the perineum. then again, i have a very sensitive perineum. my go to bibs are now a pair of giordana's (not even sure which model) that i picked up in a bargain bin for $50 last winter. the pad is super thin, one step up from a triathlon suit pad, but oh so heavenly soft. it keeps me unchafed and provides an incredibly solid connection to the saddle without pressure on the peri or pain on the sit bones.

are all assos chamois as thick as the equipe S7s?

thanks!


----------



## ozzybmx

I believe the T.equipe and the rest of the S7 range are an 8mm chamois, the T.centos are 10mm, if the video I watched was correct, neither sound too excessive to me.

I ride my 2 pair of Desoto 400 mile bibs for long distance usually, they are a 14mm chamois.


----------



## tvad

Assos on sale now at Ribble. Some excellent prices.

Paid $179USD for S7 T.Tiburu bibshorts.


----------



## ozzybmx

Its a good deal tvad.

They has an Assos 10% off discount last week with SAS10, now till next Wednesday with SUM10 code. 

That's where I got the T.equipes from, $216au with free postage and a tub of AssSauce chamois cream for 0.02c extra.


----------



## Srode

tvad said:


> Paid $179USD for S7 T.Tiburu bibshorts.


I think you will like those when it cools down, very comfortable for long hauls and they do well blocking the wind. Broke mine out yesterday for my morning ride yesterday when it was below 60F at the start.


----------



## tvad

Srode said:


> I think you will like those when it cools down, very comfortable for long hauls and they do well blocking the wind.


I hope so. They are replacing the now discontinued ASSOS T.607_S5 Bib Shorts, which were my favorite shorts in the Assos line. Those paired with leg warmers, or knee warmers were all I needed to get me through most Southern California winters with temps into the low 40s.


----------



## ozzybmx

Well I'm converted ! Got the bibs in the post yesterday afternoon, pulled them on this morning and rode for 7 hours, verdict... amazing. The pad overhangs the seat and has no seams, so there is no "ridge" like normal pads that can feel lumpy. I am absolutely gobsmacked on how good these were. The large fits me perfectly at 5'10" and 87kg, bib straps feel great and the tailored pouch for the meat'n'veg puts no pressure on your junk at all.

No my only issue is with them is waiting on another 10% off at Ribble to buy another pair.

Now, do I buy another set of T.equipes or go slightly different and get T.centos ? I'm thinking why change a good thing, but the venting on the T.centos might be nice and I wont mind the chamois being 2mm thicker, being used to Desoto 400mile 14mm pads.


----------



## Srode

ozzybmx said:


> Now, do I buy another set of T.equipes or go slightly different and get T.centos ? I'm thinking why change a good thing, but the venting on the T.centos might be nice and I wont mind the chamois being 2mm thicker, being used to Desoto 400mile 14mm pads.


I have both, and the T.Equipes get used for long rides and centos for shorter ones. With a do over I would pick two pair of equipes (which for my btw are much nicer than the Desoto 400milers).


----------



## ozzybmx

Srode said:


> I have both, and the T.Equipes get used for long rides and centos for shorter ones. With a do over I would pick two pair of equipes (which for my btw are much nicer than the Desoto 400milers).


I got myself a deal on a pair of T.centos shortly after posting last night. Will see how we go then...

100% agree, I have 2 x 400mile bibs and they don't hold a candle to these T.equipes.

Thanks Srode.


----------



## ozzybmx

Srode said:


> I have both, and the T.Equipes get used for long rides and centos for shorter ones. With a do over I would pick two pair of equipes


You wouldn't believe it... I now own both bibs too and I 100% agree with you. I only have had one 5 hour ride on the T.centos and I read somewhere (maybe here) that someone felt more comfortable in them after a few rides. Hoping that is the case, or I too... on the "do over" would pick 2 pairs of T.equipes.

They felt good but not as great as the T.equipes did first ride.


----------



## metalheart

ozzybmx said:


> You wouldn't believe it... I now own both bibs too and I 100% agree with you. I only have had one 5 hour ride on the T.centos and I read somewhere (maybe here) that someone felt more comfortable in them after a few rides. Hoping that is the case, or I too... on the "do over" would pick 2 pairs of T.equipes.
> 
> They felt good but not as great as the T.equipes did first ride.


I am about the same height and weight as you and I wear a L in the older S5 Assos and in Rapha Classics. I have been thinking about the Centos because of the thicker pad and the kuku pouch and I did not consider the Equipe's because of the description of them as a more race type fit. I prefer a bib with a thicker pad for rides 50+ miles and I thought the centos would be better than the equips, but maybe not based on your experience?


----------



## ibericb

Srode said:


> I have both, and the T.Equipes get used for long rides and centos for shorter ones. With a do over I would pick two pair of equipes (which for my btw are much nicer than the Desoto 400milers).





ozzybmx said:


> You wouldn't believe it... I now own both bibs too and I 100% agree with you. I only have had one 5 hour ride on the T.centos and I read somewhere (maybe here) that someone felt more comfortable in them after a few rides. Hoping that is the case, or I too... on the "do over" would pick 2 pairs of T.equipes.
> 
> They felt good but not as great as the T.equipes did first ride.


For someone who has been eying the T.cento's for longer rides, and is now perplexed based on both of your assessments, would you enlighten me on specifically what leads to the better comfort of the T.equipe than the T.cento for your longer rides (or what makes the T.cento less desirable)?


----------



## ozzybmx

Well... going against Mr Maier-Moussa's ideas, I agree with Srode, the T.equipe bibs are a more comfortable fit for longer rides... really, I cant see a price the hike difference in the bibs, tightness or compression apart from the T.equipe's tailored junk pouch feels less restrictive than the apparent sensational T.centos's KuKu penthouse. 
I can also feel no difference in the air flow around my junk. If anything the tailored pouch for your meat 'n' veg on the T'equipe's is nicer than the KuKu. 

Regardless, the chamois on the T.centos feels a bit thick/lumpy and doesn't have that seamless feel of the equipes, all in all... I wish I had bought 2 x T.equipe.

Will see how the next few rides go


----------



## MMsRepBike

ozzybmx said:


> Well... going against Mr Maier-Moussa's ideas, I agree with Srode, the T.equipe bibs are a more comfortable fit for longer rides... really, I cant see a price the hike difference in the bibs, tightness or compression apart from the T.equipe's tailored junk pouch feels less restrictive than the apparent sensational T.centos's KuKu penthouse.
> I can also feel no difference in the air flow around my junk. If anything the tailored pouch for your meat 'n' veg on the T'equipe's is nicer than the KuKu.
> 
> Regardless, the chamois on the T.centos feels a bit thick/lumpy and doesn't have that seamless feel of the equipes, all in all... I wish I had bought 2 x T.equipe.
> 
> Will see how the next few rides go


Same.

Sold my Cento's and bought more Equipes.


----------



## Srode

ozzybmx said:


> You wouldn't believe it... I now own both bibs too and I 100% agree with you.


Actually, I do believe it!


----------



## Srode

ibericb said:


> For someone who has been eying the T.cento's for longer rides, and is now perplexed based on both of your assessments, would you enlighten me on specifically what leads to the better comfort of the T.equipe than the T.cento for your longer rides (or what makes the T.cento less desirable)?


I'll try to explain what I see as less desirable about the Centos. Look at the edge of the chamois of the Equipe on the left compared to the Centos on the right. The Equipe feel invisable against my inner leg, and the Centos is noticably 'there'. On a long ride this edge on the Centos rubs my inner leg raw. The Tiburu edges is very similar to the Equipe and I don't feel it at all on long rides. I used the Equipe on the ride across Indiana and felt fine, the Tiburu on the ride across Wisconsin (because it ws raining at the start and they are water resistant) and felt fine all day, no saddle soreness. The Centos started bothering me about half way through a couple simple 100 mile training rides at that edge on both legs, so they are demoted to the 30-40 miler bibs now. If it wasn't for the edge, I might like them. They do seem to keep the junk in place nicely, but I wouldn't say the KuKu Penthouse feels like it allows a breeze through.


----------



## ibericb

Many thanks to both ozzybmx and Srode. As best I can conclude from both of you it's about the difference in the chamois/pad against the skin, and your points make sense, after the fact. Your experienced explanations are greatly appreciated. You probably saved me an errant purchase.


----------



## ozzybmx

No worries, glad I could help out with your decision.

Now, I have a bit of a spanner to throw in the works, not that it means much on the Road Bike Forum...

I ride a fatbike and have done for about 5 years now, before they were all hipster "already"  I am just about to do the Simpson Desert Bike Challenge again this year and have been doing quite a few sand rides as usual. The upright position of riding a fatbike over a road bike/CX seems to take away the lumpy feel of the chamois on the T.cento, it actually makes for quite a comfortable ride when your perineal area is not being forced down on the fat edges of this chamois. I have tried T.equipes on the fatty and it was smooth sailing the whole ride without even thinking about what was going on.

I only did a 3 hour ride though and the wings that Srode spoke of still feel like they rub a little bit on my inner thighs and need adjusted on the move.

Maybe I'm just trying to look for some good, justifying the price of the disappointing T.centos, though still would go 2 x T.equipes if done over again.


----------



## ibericb

Thanks - appreciate the advice of experience, and the details.

The Simpson Challenge is impressive. It looks like just getting to the start, with supplies and the bike, and being able to get back again is half the challenge. That's one helluva race. Between sand, thorns and other sharp sticky things you really need to know what you're doing just to make it through. Good luck in the race.


----------



## ozzybmx

ibericb, I have never owned a real road bike, been waiting for this year coming... till I buy a disc braked road bike, maybe Canyon, Cervelo C3, BH G7... or even an Sworks Tarmac disc, dreaming of a Dogma hydro... we'll see.

I'm open to all types of riding, I love bikes and love riding, I dont have a closed up shop on any issues with anyone who rides. Just ride your bike and be comfortable... in this case, its T.equipe


----------



## ozzybmx

ibericb said:


> It looks like just getting to the start, with supplies and the bike, and being able to get back again is half the challenge.


100% mate, the k's I have put in to make this race easier for me and my support is nothing when there is a vehicle failure, or people failure. There is so much planning and logistics that goes in to this race, the fitness of Moi and the ability to complete this event is only about 50% of the luck needed to get a 100% result.

Maybe why its appealing


----------



## ibericb

ozzybmx said:


> ...
> Maybe why its appealing


It's not just a race -- it's an adventure!


----------



## Guest

I decided to try the Equipe bibs, but with only one ride so far, I have good and bad impressions. The fabric is quite comfortable and seems substantial, and the bib straps are more comfortable than the only other bibs I've tried. Still, I am not sure I like bibs; I may go back to shorts.

The pad is very nice and keeps everything in place without shifting. My saddle is an Adamo Attack, and sometimes I get chafing with my other shorts. No problem with the Equipes in that regard, but everything staying in place may also be the reason for the numbness I experienced.

The Attack was the best saddle I found for avoiding numbness, so this is a bummer. I'll have to give the Equipes a few more rides, but they may be relegated to shorter rides if the numbness continues. The Voler bibs I tried gave the opposite results - minor chafing but no numbness. No silver bullet yet for long-distance comfort.


----------



## Srode

Where is the Attack chaffing? If it's the insides of your thighs because of the width up front you might want to try a Cobb Randee - I had chaffing with the Adamo line of saddles and the Randee works much better for me because it's narrower.


----------



## Guest

When I get it, the chafing is on the inner thigh right where it meets the scrotum. Usually the shorts I have with a thinner pad results in less chafing, but I also recently had a small saddle sore (I think) develop and I thought a thicker pad might help alleviate pressure spots. The Voler pad is a thicker and spongier pad than the Equipe by far, much different feel.

I tried the Cobb V-Flow Plus (40mm nose), but the forward padded rails seem to cut into my soft parts, perhaps too narrow? I wondered if the Max (55mm) might have fit better, but maybe the Randee would be a good compromise? I see a measurement of its nose section on the Cobb site (51.5mm) is slightly narrower than the Attack (55mm).

Not to derail the thread, but a good short/saddle synergy can be hard to find. Don't assume the best short is going to work for you.


----------



## Srode

frons said:


> When I get it, the chafing is on the inner thigh right where it meets the scrotum. Usually the shorts I have with a thinner pad results in less chafing, but I also recently had a small saddle sore (I think) develop and I thought a thicker pad might help alleviate pressure spots. The Voler pad is a thicker and spongier pad than the Equipe by far, much different feel.
> 
> I tried the Cobb V-Flow Plus (40mm nose), but the forward padded rails seem to cut into my soft parts, perhaps too narrow? I wondered if the Max (55mm) might have fit better, but maybe the Randee would be a good compromise? I see a measurement of its nose section on the Cobb site (51.5mm) is slightly narrower than the Attack (55mm).
> 
> Not to derail the thread, but a good short/saddle synergy can be hard to find. Don't assume the best short is going to work for you.


Can't say what will work for you but I can say I had chafing in the same general location and tried the same saddles and the Randee worked for me. 

Cobb has a 90 day money back guarantee - might be worth a try. 3.5 mm in nose width was enough to make night and day difference on long rides for me. Short rides I can deal with most any saddle and short combos, but start doing four to ten hour rides and the saddle really needs to be right as do the bibs/chamois (for me anyway that is).


----------



## OldChipper

MMsRepBike said:


> Same.
> 
> Sold my Cento's and bought more Equipes.


I was not initially a fan of the S7, however I will say that there have been some subtle changes in 2015 that cause me now to be a fan. I have no factual or objective basis for this but it *feels* like the weave of the fabric was changed slightly in 2015 so that it stretches more in a radial direction (around the thigh). Since I have track sprinter thighs, this is very welcome and is why I'm now a fan. It also feels like they come up just a tiny bit higher on the sides which was another complaint of mine (the older ones felt like I was wearing a Speedo with suspenders  ). 

While overall I do like the Equipes best, the t.Centos do have a thicker pad that I like for very long rides. I don't have the chafing problem that others have reported, but I also have the large thighs noted above so could be the pad edge doesn't hit me in the same place that it does some others. I actually don't like the kuku Penthouse either as I prefer more junk-control in my chamois. The Equipe chamois is perfect in this regard compared to Castelli or Rapha whose chamois tends to try to divide things up rather than keep everything in a nice tight, comfortable package like the Equipe. FWIW, I'm 6'1" 195lb but a lifetime athlete and solid so the thigh and other issues are a result of muscle not fat (well, not much fat anyway  ).


----------



## ozzybmx

Well, this is one way to make room for another pair of T.equipe's... just as I was wearing the T.centos in a bit and they were starting to feel really comfortable.... nek minnit !

So, while investigating Assos crash/damage repair, I found out that Ribble are not an authorised Assos retailer. Therefore the possible "no cost" repair looks like costing $79.90.

Will probably take it up anyway, they have said both affected panels will need replacing. The cost includes, sending them to Italy from the Australian importers, return to Oz and return shipping to me.

Currently finding it hard to walk as the impact pain has shown up after my 30kph wash out on a wet corner where I slid like a pro on my ass for about 4-5m.


----------



## ibericb

Ouch !


----------



## MMsRepBike

ozzybmx said:


> Currently finding it hard to walk as the impact pain has shown up after my 30kph wash out on a wet corner where I slid like a pro on my ass for about 4-5m.


Yikes! Not fun.



ozzybmx said:


> So, while investigating Assos crash/damage repair, I found out that Ribble are not an authorised Assos retailer. Therefore the possible "no cost" repair looks like costing $79.90.


Bastards! They're not an authorized dealer for Shimano either I guess. Wonder if they're an authorized dealer for anything?


----------



## Realyfishy

Thanks for all your research! I'm on my way to pick up a few pair of Equipes on sale near me.


----------



## dcorn

Assos S7 on sale?? Where??


----------



## Realyfishy

dcorn said:


> Assos S7 on sale?? Where??


I picked up a pair Saturday at Stuart's Wild Ride, here in Boca Raton. Priced @ $269 & got 30% off! Wore them on a 30 miler yesterday. Quite comfy. I almost bought the Centos, but also thought the pad a little too thick.


----------



## MMsRepBike

dcorn said:


> Assos S7 on sale?? Where??


Ribble often has them on sale. I posted a sale of theirs recently in the Hot Deals section. As we found out the hard way though, if you crash in them and send them to Assos for their crash/warranty repair... Ribble is not an authorized dealer. So they have some super cheap prices sometimes but no warranty support through them.

Assos was recently bought out by Black Diamond though. Black Diamond is huge and has a huge network of authorized dealers. So adding 1+1 I'm hoping the authorized dealer network for Assos is about to expand dramatically.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

MMsRepBike said:


> Assos was recently bought out by Black Diamond though. Black Diamond is huge and has a huge network of authorized dealers. So adding 1+1 I'm hoping the authorized dealer network for Assos is about to expand dramatically.


That's not correct. The former CEO of Black Diamond was involved but they were not purchased by BD.


----------



## 5DII

MMsRepBike said:


> Bastards! They're not an authorized dealer for Shimano either I guess. Wonder if they're an authorized dealer for anything?


I had a good chuckle from that. Btw, how many sets of bibs do you have in general?


----------



## MMsRepBike

I just had to change sizes. So now it's bordering on madness. Probably a few dozen.


----------



## TricrossRich

With the price of the S5's on the Assos outlet site, I don't know how anyone justifies the S7's... 

I have 2 pairs of the S5 Uno which are equivalent to the S7 neopro and 1 pair of the S5 Mille which are the predecessor to the S7 Cento.

The Uno's are great... super comfortable and I love the material... For $120 US, there's no better deal, IMO.

The Mille's are nice too... The pad is a little bit bulky and I don't love it on shorter rides, but its nice on long rides. For 50+ mile rides, it is my go-to.


----------



## MMsRepBike

TricrossRich said:


> With the price of the S5's on the Assos outlet site, I don't know how anyone justifies the S7's...
> 
> I have 2 pairs of the S5 Uno which are equivalent to the S7 neopro and 1 pair of the S5 Mille which are the predecessor to the S7 Cento.
> 
> The Uno's are great... super comfortable and I love the material... For $120 US, there's no better deal, IMO.
> 
> The Mille's are nice too... The pad is a little bit bulky and I don't love it on shorter rides, but its nice on long rides. For 50+ mile rides, it is my go-to.


Well the S5 Mille are about $150 each. Great price. Recently Ribble was selling the S7 Equipe for $151. The other S7 shorts were similarly low priced. That's plenty of justification. Their retail prices though? Ouch.


----------



## dcorn

TricrossRich said:


> With the price of the S5's on the Assos outlet site, I don't know how anyone justifies the S7's...
> 
> I have 2 pairs of the S5 Uno which are equivalent to the S7 neopro and 1 pair of the S5 Mille which are the predecessor to the S7 Cento.
> 
> The Uno's are great... super comfortable and I love the material... For $120 US, there's no better deal, IMO.
> 
> The Mille's are nice too... The pad is a little bit bulky and I don't love it on shorter rides, but its nice on long rides. For 50+ mile rides, it is my go-to.


I'll have to agree here. I bought the S7_Equipe for my first Assos and loved them. Figured I'd try the S5's for cheaper so I snagged a pair of Mille's and love those too, but for 100 bucks less! Unfortunately, it looks like they are running out of sizes of the S5 bibs. I had to resort to the longleg Mille's for this pair since every other type (Uno, 607, mille regular length, knickers) was sold out in Large.


----------



## kbwh

The Long Leg Mille_s5 had the same leg length as all s7 series shorts and the other s5 shorts. The "standard leg" Mille_s5 is actually shorter than standard Assos. Confused yet?


----------



## TricrossRich

MMsRepBike said:


> Well the S5 Mille are about $150 each. Great price. Recently Ribble was selling the S7 Equipe for $151. The other S7 shorts were similarly low priced. That's plenty of justification. Their retail prices though? Ouch.


If that's true, you found a great deal. I don't think I've ever even seen S7's below $200.



dcorn said:


> I'll have to agree here. I bought the S7_Equipe for my first Assos and loved them. Figured I'd try the S5's for cheaper so I snagged a pair of Mille's and love those too, but for 100 bucks less! Unfortunately, it looks like they are running out of sizes of the S5 bibs. I had to resort to the longleg Mille's for this pair since every other type (Uno, 607, mille regular length, knickers) was sold out in Large.


When did you last look? The Mille's and Uno's are both back in stock in most of the sizes... and even the colored versions of both have quite a few.


----------



## dcorn

TricrossRich said:


> When did you last look? The Mille's and Uno's are both back in stock in most of the sizes... and even the colored versions of both have quite a few.


Damn, you're right. I swear when I looked yesterday, there were no larges in those. The L in the 607 is still sold out. 

I think the long leg Mille will serve me well. After a couple rides with the regular leg, they are just too damn short.


----------



## Kid Canada

For the first time in my 3 year cycling career I decide to spend the money on a higher end set of bib shorts...that weren't on sale. After most of this summer with the equipe s7 bib shorts, I honestly have to say...I am not sure they are worth the money...at least for me. I cycle with a lot of people that use the exact same ones and rave about them. After logging many km's on them I am just not convinced. Chaffing and not overly comfortable are the main problems I found.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Kid Canada said:


> Chaffing and not overly comfortable are the main problems I found.


There is zero question in my mind:

You are wearing at least one size too big.

Out of curiosity, what is your weight and what size are you wearing?

Recently I found the same thing to happen. They became uncomfortable and there was minor chafing. I looked closely at their weight layout and at my scale and came to the hard realization that I was riding a size too big.

They make lots of sizes, at least 5 or 6. There's very little variance between the sizes and making sure you're in the right size is critical.


----------



## ozzybmx

On the value for money question, I do rides that can last for 10hrs+, I used to swear by the DeSoto 400 mile bibs, but have been completely blown away with the new S7's.

I have just completed the 500km crossing of the Simpson Desert and a 1 day 205km epic of the flinders... all dirt and sand BTW, no freewheeling roads. Both the T.equip and T.cento performed beautifully.

I will just add a comment on the T.centos, at first they feel thick and not as refined as the T.equipe's, the equipes are compressing, comfortable and awesome... but T.centos with a few rides and washes later, they as as good if not better than the T.equipes for long rides. It took a few rides to feel that for them... but I still like the tailored pouch for the meat & veg that the T.equipes have, I also like the fit a little bit better... but the long ride comfort on yer ass in hot weather, the T.centos are a winner by a nose.

If you dont own any of them, go the T.equipes, if you ride BIG long days, grab some T.centos.


----------



## ibericb

Good stuff. Thanks for the update.

BTW - how'd that Simpson race go? Good to see you made it in, and back out.


----------

